# Tigger Pods



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey all,

So I've been thinking about adding some tigger pods to my tank... has anyone tried one of these?

Reef Nutrition Tigger-Pods Live Copepods - 6oz.

What do you guys think?


----------



## pinkreef (Aug 18, 2011)

i bot them before and just poured them in. i couldnt tell if they bred or were eaten
so ive order another bottle
i read its best to release them down and into the rocks so they can drift down and hide in the
rocks, then they get a better chance of breeding
im going to put half in my hob refug and the rest into the rocks


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

yea... just went to jl today and bought a scooter blenny... was wanting to feed this little guy with tigger pods... but jl ran out... i see my blenny poking around in the sand... dunno if that means he's eating or not... dun see him picked up anything besides sand... i fed him some frozen mysis (was told that they were fed mysis in the store)... didn't see him eating it...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I just put a 6oz. bottle of tigger pods into a 5g tank with a sponge filter, chaeto and a few live rocks, when I spoke to Kathy @ Reef Nutrition she tells me this is a great way to grow your own pods.


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

I've bought them before. Not sure if they survived. I put them in my fuge with LR and chaeto. 

I may try again. 

I know I have pods in my tank. They come out about 15 minutes after the lights are out. Try looking on the sand with a flashlight about 15-30 minutes after your lights go out. I have a scooter blenny and a mandarin goby who have been doing quite well eating the pods. Sometimes it is hard to see what they are eating because their food is so small.


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

Awesome guys! Thanks for your advice! I was thinking of putting half a bottle of pods into my internal fuge too... hopefully that works... I do have copepods and amphipods in my tank... but probably they're too big... It's funny seeing a big fat copepod passing by my blenny and he ignores it.... lol...probably too big to fit into his mouth lol.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i might do the same then, half bottle in the sump, half bottle in a 2.5 gallon tank thats been doing nothing


----------

